# Benutzung von SSH in einer Schleife funktioniert nur einmal



## skee (23. September 2008)

hallo,
ich habe folgendes problem:

Ich habe eine Schleife, die aus einer Datei zeilenweise Hosts ausliest und mit diesen Infos SSH-Verbindungen aufbaut.
Also, nach nervenaufreibender prüfung kann ich wohl sagen:
Einzeln funktioniert das alles wunderbar, doch in der Schleife bearbeitet er nur den ersten Eintrag aus der Datei. Wenn ich alle ssh-Anteile entferne, läuft die Schleife plötzlich wieder wunderbar.
Auch, wenn ich zB den Inhalt der Datei erst in ein Array lade und dann per Schleife abarbeite: gleiches problem
Kann mir jemand sagen, warum das so ist?

habe meinen Code mal angehängt




```
while read LINE ; do

DOMAIN=`$MYSQL_CACTI << EOFT
        SELECT distinct(domain) FROM cmdb_cpy.server_log_phys WHERE servername = "$LINE";
EOFT`
echo "###############################################"
echo "$LINE$DOMAIN";
echo "-----------------------------------------------"
echo "Prüfe OS"
osname="`ssh qqcacti@$LINE$DOMAIN "uname | tr '[A-Z]' '[a-z]' | tr -d '-'"`"
echo "OS: $osname"

echo "Übertrage Sensoren"
scp /lfs/cacti/web/scripts/rollout/conf/$osname-sensors.tar qqcacti@$LINE$DOMAIN:~

echo "Entpacke Sensoren"
ssh qqcacti@$LINE$DOMAIN "tar xf $osname-sensors.tar"
echo "Richte Cronjob ein"
ssh qqcacti@$LINE$DOMAIN 'crontab -l > cron; echo "* * * * * \$HOME/bin/cacti_cron_new.sh > $HOME/log/cacti_cronjob.log 2>&1" >> cron;crontab cron '


echo "$LINE$DOMAIN ist abgeschlossen";

done < $1;
```

Danke
Skee


----------

